# shops to buy cheap cigarettes



## hereisburo

Smokers, please suggest the shop selling cheap cigarettes (regular & rolling cigarettes) in Melbourne CBD or northern suburbs.
Thanks


----------



## Dexter

Have a walk around convenience stores, in particular in Chinatown. Prices might be more attractive there. BTW I am not a smoker.


----------

